# 22 hp v twin



## Newfie (Feb 7, 2019)

Has any one swapped one of these beasts onto a snowblower??

https://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/v-twin-horizontal


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Newfie that is too funny...I think I saw a 22 kohler same look and almost posed the same question.


Anyone????


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I think there must be a rule about not having your snow stream cross state lines...


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Newfie,


Welcome to the forum. Member Geno did an engine transplant and installed an older V twin honda that he had on his future frankenblower which I believe was an Ariens 


You can visit his threads and see the progress he made with it until you was ready to create a path of destruction with it when he added the adjustable steel wheels. 


I hope Geno is ok, I have not seen any posts by him in the forum in a while.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Newfie

This is Geno's Frankenblower. There was way more work than just bolting the engine on as the body needed to be lengthened to hold the motor (page 6). That and all the various custom mods like 12V electric start, electric chute control, over sized tires, drift cutters with American flags, ... .

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html

But we had to give him a bad time for this photo where he assembled it with the augers on backwards. It happens. :devil:

.


----------



## Maynor1 (Nov 30, 2018)

"It's got a hemi!" according the Honda v-twin spec sheet. Interesting.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL .... you can register it and drive it to the store for coffee.


----------



## Newfie (Feb 7, 2019)

Genos build is amazing. Better then a factory build. I wonder how a Honda 22-28 would performs


----------

